# Upgrading 04 brakes to 05-06 brakes *question



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I get that the front brakes are 4 piston and the 04s are only two so I'm going to upgrade the fronts for sure but are the rear ones worth replacing? Or should I upgrade those calipers too?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think you can just swap the calipers as the rotors are two different sizes. The `04 has a 11.64" rotor and the `05-`06 has a 12.57" rotor. So you might need the rotors as well, then you might find the `04 rims might not fit. Not sure, but I wouldn't expect it to fit.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I plan to change the rotors two and the rims should fit cause with the calipers n rotors being bigger front wheels got to be 17" or bigger I think. But my question is. Should I take the rear set up from the 05-06 too or let it be? I could save about 100-150 if I don't need them


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The LS2 brakes are bigger with bigger rotors but are also 2 piston. The rears are the same and not worth upgrading with just a difference of vented rotors. You can use slightly larger C5 pads on the front for a little more bite too. I think I remember "adjusting" the rotor shield a bit. The caliper brackets use larger diameter bolts. You can either drill and tap out your knuckle for the larger bolts or use a bushing in the hole with the stock '04 size bolts. You also need new brake lines. Russel makes a nice affordable SS line.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Ok cool, there's a graveyard of gtos in my area and I'm gonna go get them. So I just need the calipers, rotors, brake lines and bracket bolts? Don't need the 05-06 shield. Just adjust mine a bit? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd personally rather have better rotors/pad combo on my 04 VS stock 05/06 brakes. Thats just my thoughts though.

05/6 is a nice upgrade though.


----------

